# Came home to a surprise.



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Tonight I came home and turned on my tiger barb tank and to my surprise were something I had never seen before. Tiny tiger Barb fry. I only saw one and I'm pretty sure they ate it cause I can't find it anymore but it was a real cool thing to see. I've never bred fish before but I'm going to try to breed these guys since they are willing.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Good deal!I have never bred barbs but I believe they are egg scatterers, so there is a chance more fry are hiding in the gravel.Best off with either bare bottom tank or using good sized marbles on the bottom.The marbles will help the fry have a little hiding area and keep eggs from rotting in the gravel.Lot more water area around the marbles then any gravel.Just a single layer of them I believe.
If I'm breeding anything I always go with bare bottom and lots of java moss.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

That's the plan when I transfer all of my barbs to a new tank I'll seperate the pair into their old tank bare bottomed. I'm still trying to get my hands on some java moss.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I got a bunch!PM me and I may be able to get it out next week.Kind of burned by the weather and work{I work outside!} now (like everyone else).


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

That was a very nice offer Coralbandit, as far as the tiger barbs go if you can start an infusoria culture(greenwater) you can raise a larger amount of the fry.I've had very limited success maintaining a culture so I can't advise you on the best way to do it but I'm sure someone here can. Good Luck


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is a happy coincidence that juveniles have survived in the big pool. I congratulate.
B. tetrazona breeding approach in about 10 G. On the bottom gravel, as large as hazelnuts. Only one layer of stones. In a bush Java moss or a bunch of Cabomba. Well fed. 2 females and 3 or 4 males. In the females spawn is to be seen.
4 days approach. Then to catch out. Plants take it out.
Dark cover.
After 2 days, larvae cling to the glass. The next day they start to swim. Then must be fed. Infusoria, rotifers, Walther worms, newly hatched brine shrimp. Now the gravel stones remove. Feeding and the glass floor vacuum clean. Often replace small amounts of water.

Plug In several approaches side by side in between cardboard. You should not see each other. The approaches should be repeated after 14 days. The eggs must come out. 6 -7 times.
Otherwise blockage.


----------

